# Pathetic $450 wk guarantee & Why I don't drive for Lyft anymore



## AngelJustice (Mar 23, 2017)

Ok so if you drive 60 hrs U can earn $450. (Not $450 on TOP of your earnings but literally base pay in fares). Really?. Wow. Is this a joke or attempt at real "guarantee "? 
It sounds like a scam trying to make people think that like Uber, they will pay you something on top of your earnings to cover for car maintenance. 
What a pathetic offer, and they actually misuse the word guarantee. (There's nothing to guarantee, since at 60 rides [corrected] your earnings will be well above , at $600+).
This is their take to match Uber where you can make $600-800 (or more depending on how many hours you drive), and they will add $120-250 for the quest completed - usually around 60 rides but actual number varies. Do you mean to say you are making less than $450 giving 60 rides ? If so you should quit and get another gig. (Let's say average ride is $10. But Lyft is estimating that your average ride costs $7.5. Even with THIS low estimate, if you work 8 hrs a day at 2 rides x hr, you would still have earned $120 per day - making their guarantee absolutely useless).

Why I quit Lyft.
1. Refused to pay for massive cleanup when pregnant customer threw up all over me, car, nearby dogs. I am not mad at customer but this was the most traumatic event of my LIFE.
2.Unresponsive, COLD, inhuman customer service. I wouldn't be surprised if it's fully operated by team Echo and Siri.
3. Paid Inspections. Ok this is no joke? I have to pay for my OWN inspection (which YOU requested) out of pocket in order to continue to be a member of this minimum-wage "elite club"?.. I thought when somebody wants something they have to pay, it's your choice after all - not mine.
4. Pathetic Incentives! The feeling that they don't care whether you are dead or alive - really. Overall complete lack of concern for the driver and it shows when they send you "I guarantee you are going to make less than yesterday" offer. It's not a challenge or a "quest", as Uber calls it. It's just a lack of respect and I can't call it insult - because I refuse to get insulted by a company operated by robots, who have no feelings.

In conclusion I am very much disenchanted by the company who used to market themselves as "community", offer mentorships, and "hubs" - all of this turned out to be a big fat lie!. There's absolutely no comradeship and in 3 years that I have faithfully served Lyft, never once have I been recognized or even acknowledged in any way ... On the opposite there was a looming feeling of looking over the shoulder as the pay rates kept getting smaller and smaller and my reasons for sticking with them to support their lavish corporate bosses lives... Null!

I just hope others notice things deteriorating as well and don't take this ... of a "guarantee" for honey.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Noobs all thought it was +450 so I guess it worked


Sorta like all the "drive premier, earn 2x fares" texts...do they double premier payouts? HELL NO

Just their idgit staff who thinks 2.35/0.40/5.00/9.00 ~= 2 * (0.90/0.15/0.00/3.20)


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

That screenshot is showing that the requirement is 60 rides, not 60 hours. 

(I'm not saying that your rant isn't warranted)


----------



## AngelJustice (Mar 23, 2017)

Agreed. It's probably aimed at noobs who can't read fine print, they see a big number and let their mind "assume" or paint the rest of the picture. They still wear rosy glasses believe in unicorns and hope to make "$35 an hour driving Lyft"!. (no not $35, it's UP to $35, you big dummy! Which is a huge difference).
It's the same as hiring me and offering me UP to a million dollars salary. Btw a dollar fits into that criteria also. Just a marketing ploy!.

But if you think about it...They offer this garbage because they know they can get away with it. If all drivers ignored this "generous offer", think about it, it wouldn't kill a billion dollar company to offer its workers HUMAN WAGES? 
Would it?.
What if they REALLY offered $1300 weekly guarantee?.. It wouldn't break them, and drivers would actually be motivated to drive !!!! How much happiness would it bring their families to see what real wages look like for ONCE!!! 
I really hope and pray there's another ride share looming on the market, who will pay drivers their appropriate 15% tip (or higher), have great customer service, recognize their drivers and offer real achievable guarantees!.Unfortunately corporate greed has corrupted a good company! They want to also profit from our pain...But... Not for long... Our pain is too great for the world not to notice!.



CarmEsp said:


> That screenshot is showing that the requirement is 60 rides, not 60 hours.
> 
> (I'm not saying that your rant isn't warranted)


I stand corrected, the post have been edited.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

AngelJustice said:


> Ok so if you drive 60 hrs U can earn $450. (Not $450 on TOP of your earnings but literally base pay in fares). Really?. Wow. Is this a joke or attempt at real "guarantee "?
> It sounds like a scam trying to make people think that like Uber, they will pay you something on top of your earnings to cover for car maintenance.
> What a pathetic offer, and they actually misuse the word guarantee. (There's nothing to guarantee, since at 60 rides [corrected] your earnings will be well above , at $600+).
> This is their take to match Uber where you can make $600-800 (or more depending on how many hours you drive), and they will add $120-250 for the quest completed - usually around 60 rides but actual number varies. Do you mean to say you are making less than $450 giving 60 rides ? If so you should quit and get another gig. (Let's say average ride is $10. But Lyft is estimating that your average ride costs $7.5. Even with THIS low estimate, if you work 8 hrs a day at 2 rides x hr, you would still have earned $120 per day - making their guarantee absolutely useless).
> ...


Lyft is really good at building the facade that it's a company that cares about drivers and its "community".

It's like when you go to Universal Studios - at the front you see the set of a city street, but when you look behind it you see that it's just made of plywood and propped up by 2x4s.

At least with Uber it's all out in the open. Drivers know Uber are a$$holes, Uber knows they are a$$holes and admits it and everyone knows where they stand.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Btw, they should advertise "up to 43" --- otherwise, they lied, cause I made 42.93 / hour online last week


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Btw, they should advertise "up to 43" --- otherwise, they lied, cause I made 42.93 / hour online last week


I agree that it is possible to make decent money in some markets and if you know what you're doing. They're still a$$holes though. They owe me a few hundred in unpaid earnings and they just point blank refuse to pay.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I am back to Uber mostly.
I also tell customers how it is, they still think Lyft cares about drivers more. 
Yes, I don't get tips on Uber but I have a sign in my car asking to tip so if you don't - 2 stars here they come! But if somebody tips on Uber, it's usually a good tip. Also, I can cash out on Uber after only $1


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lay off Lyft, they have to compete with Uber!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Well their competitive closing of the skipping loophole isn't getting any smiles or thumbsup from the fulltimer community


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lyft is really good at building the facade that it's a company that cares about drivers and its "community".


Yep. And on occasion a lot of guys complain about how Lyft and Uber don't care about them and only in it for the money. I'm like "buddy, you ever heard of capitalism?"


----------



## AngelJustice (Mar 23, 2017)

No need to generalize. We are fine with capitalism. We are not here to passively complain but to warn: the latest $450 a week "bonus" is nothing but a marketing word-trick to fool new drivers. Nothing on top of regular earnings is being offered, so the guarantee is a fake, or a HOAX.

However, you took this quote out of context : it was *Lyft not Uber *who *specifically marketed *themselves as community oriented company that cares/hears their drivers. This turned out to be an absolute, blatant lie, nothing but a marketing ploy. This is like advertising beef but selling pork! Another meaningless, false promise.

At least, as another user noted, Uber is honest about their ways and we always know where we stand with them. I respect that. They don't go false advertising like Lyft to mislead and deceive people - which is just unethical , and plain evil.

Finally, there's no honor in defending this greedy multi-billion dollar company or making poor excuses for their lies (oh that's just the way capitalism works).

Imagine that you are that noob, driving all these hours, pulling all-nighters in hopes of $450 "bonus" - only to find out that it was nothing but fine wool over your eyes.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

$450 for accepting 60 of their 25 minute pings? I don't think that would cover the fuel. No thanks.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

They can do the math. They know it is a bogus guarantee. I typically make $450 in 30 rides. Unless you are in a tiny run area, getting 60 rides and making less than $450 is hard. I believe that is before they take their cut as well if it matches their other bonuses.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Point to the section of the post where I defended Lyft? They're like every other company in America. They don't care about the employee. They care about what the employee can do for them. And as far as the "bonus" goes, everyone knows it's flimsy and especially new drivers.


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

WhenI signed up I had no expectations of them caring. Hell at my F/T job they pretend to care when their actions show they really don't. I play the game. I get in my car make the money I need to and go home. I am a fairly new driver. It's extra money I didn't have. It covers my car payment, insurance, and car related expenses I would already have if I wasn't driving for Lyft/Uber anyway plus money left over. Won't do it forever, but it works for now.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Yep. And on occasion a lot of guys complain about how Lyft and Uber don't care about them and only in it for the money. I'm like "buddy, you ever heard of capitalism?"


I think you missed the point here - the criticism is that Lyft is projecting a false image of some kind of benevolent driver-focused commune with all of its rhetoric about "community". It's trying to make itself out as something it's not.

There is at least some argument in favor of Evilcorp Inc companies like Uber and Lyft being a face of capitalism, but if that's the case then why try to hide behind a facade of socialism? Why not just be up front about their capitalist selves like "because-we-can" Uber is? Instead, Lyft releases commercials mocking Uber for its Evilcorp culture when, in fact they themselves _are exactly the same. _

That's the issue here, not how capitalism works or doesn't work.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think you missed the point here - the criticism is that Lyft is projecting a false image of some kind of benevolent driver-focused commune with all of its rhetoric about "community". It's trying to make itself out as something it's not.
> 
> There is at least some argument in favor of Evilcorp Inc companies like Uber and Lyft being a face of capitalism, but if that's the case then why try to hide behind a facade of socialism? Why not just be up front about their capitalist selves like "because-we-can" Uber is? Instead, Lyft releases commercials mocking Uber for its Evilcorp culture when, in fact they themselves _are exactly the same.
> _
> That's the issue here, not how capitalism works or doesn't work.


As I said above, Lyft is like every other company in America. They don't care one iota about the employee. They care about the productivity of the worker. Lyft can use whatever campaign it wants to say otherwise but their payscale speaks louder than any company PR campaign.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

AngelJustice said:


> Ok so if you drive 60 hrs U can earn $450. (Not $450 on TOP of your earnings but literally base pay in fares). Really?. Wow. Is this a joke or attempt at real "guarantee "?
> It sounds like a scam trying to make people think that like Uber, they will pay you something on top of your earnings to cover for car maintenance.
> What a pathetic offer, and they actually misuse the word guarantee. (There's nothing to guarantee, since at 60 rides [corrected] your earnings will be well above , at $600+).
> This is their take to match Uber where you can make $600-800 (or more depending on how many hours you drive), and they will add $120-250 for the quest completed - usually around 60 rides but actual number varies. Do you mean to say you are making less than $450 giving 60 rides ? If so you should quit and get another gig. (Let's say average ride is $10. But Lyft is estimating that your average ride costs $7.5. Even with THIS low estimate, if you work 8 hrs a day at 2 rides x hr, you would still have earned $120 per day - making their guarantee absolutely useless).
> ...


Lyft's a bigger POS than Uber. Thumbs up for this post.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> As I said above, Lyft is like every other company in America.


I can't comment on the culture at every company in America; I am not familiar with every one and therefore can't judge that.


> They don't care one iota about the employee. They care about the productivity of the worker.


On this we agree. As above, Lyft is concerned with getting its pound of flesh from the worker.


> Lyft can use whatever campaign it wants to say otherwise but their payscale speaks louder than any company PR campaign.


I was referring to the non-monetary side of things: the ethics, honesty, integrity, fairness etc in its treatment of workers. What they claim about earnings is a whole different kettle of fish.


----------

